# Windows 10 ne se lance plus



## Ridex7 (8 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors je m'explique j'ai un Macbook Pro Retina de fin 2013, j'ai donc voulu installer windows 10 via un fichier ISO qui était sur ma clé USB tous ce passe bien j'installe windows il se lance etc. je peut utiliser windows comme je le souhaite puis ensuite je reviens sur mac, puis je redémarre pour retourner sous windows et la IMPOSSIBLE de lancer la partition le signe windows s'affiche et puis plus rien.. il me dise que windows n'arrive pas a charger correctement. J'ai déjà essayer de le réinstaller mais rien n'y fait je peut aller sur windows que 1 seul fois lors de l'installation puis plus rien.

Merci de votre aide


----------

